# How much HP from exhaust and tune?



## Arkuss (Oct 8, 2007)

I have an 05 A4 and i was just wondering how many Horses i should expect from exhaust, performance air filter, and a tune? Also round about how much should it run me?

Sorry if this has been answered a hundred times before.. and thanks in advance to the great GTO community!


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

you should see from 350-365rwhp from those mods


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Depends on your definition of an 'exhaust.' Headers and a tune could net from 25-35hp. A cat back on an '05-'06 will net 0hp. A tune on a stock veh. will bring about 10-15hp


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I"m with Route 66 on this one, having made the mistake of spending too much money on exhaust. My first mod was LT Headers + tune. I got a good 50rwhp from just those two mods. A few months later I finished off the exhaust and had it re-tuned, I had a zero hp increase. Such a waste of money in my opinion. I wish I had spent the money on a cam instead... as a result, my "mod budget" is depleted for the time being... not only that, but it really doesn't help the sound as much as you might think either.... unless you get an exhaust with a single chamber race muffler =). In which case that will REALLY help the sound... otherwise, I would advise pouring your dollars into headers or a cam first.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Would you see any gain in hp at all with just simply deleting the resonater,installing an H-pipe and bullet style mufflers?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

not much maybe 5 ponies if that. go long tubes, cai and cat back and tune at the same time, then you'll release the beast within.


----------

